# Hello .... I'm back!



## TraceyK (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Two years ago this forum became my lifeline while I took Clomid, having been diagnosed with PCOS when I was 20 (15 years ago) and had been struggling to conceive due to nearly non-existent periods. Having been told by a witch of a nurse that "having PCOS means that you'll always be fat and probably will never have children" (yes, those were her words) I used to tell serious boyfriends that I'd never be able to have their children, giving them a chance to leave me .....

I married 6 years ago and after 3 years decided it was time to see if this nurse - who's words had haunted me - was right (I was/am a large girl, so she was right in that respect). So I sought help at a fertility clinic, had the tests, was prescribed metformin and clomid .... and on the fifth month of taking it (having decided I'd take a break after that month as it was getting too stressful), I conceived my beautiful daughter. She is now 15 months old and there isn't a day that passes when I don't pinch myself - she's my little miracle.

Tonight, I start taking Clomid again to see if we can make history repeat itself. I've had only 2 periods since my daughter was born, so the fertility clinic gave me Primolut to bring one on, which it did yesterday. So now it's 5 days of 100mg Clomid. I feel nervous and apprehensive - I know it's different this time, because I know it can work - but I still feel a little worried, but excited at the same time.

I wanted to say Hi to anyone that might remember me, and Hello to everyone that hasn't a clue who I am! I am SO pleased that this forum is still so active and up to date - I'm now going to read everyone's posts (like I did before) so that I know when to drink gallons of pineapple juice, eat brazil nuts, guzzle Tesco cough mixture etc! And of course, since last time, I'm sure I'll learn something new!

Good luck everyone. I hope you all get the result that I did. I nearly stopped taking Clomid after 4 months because it was doing my head in - thank goodness I didn't. Hang in there, and don't give up. I'm living proof that miracles can and do happen. Oh how I'd love to meet that old bag of a nurse again .....!!

Take care and good luck. Thanks for having me back!

Tracey


----------



## Allis (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for your post Tracey. I am on month 2 of Clomid at the moment, so it is good to hear from someone who also struggled on it, nearly gave up, but had a miracle because they didn't! It gives me hope that this all will be worth it.

Good luck this time round  

A x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi tracey just wanted to wish you all the luck in the worl hunni and welcome back to ff

        


love kelli


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Tracey, 

Welcome back to FF, I'm in a similar situation to you. After ttc for four years and on my seventh cylce of clomid (50mg) I conceived my DD. I too am back trying for No. 2. I'm on my second month of clomid, I was on 100mg for cycle one, now I have increased to 150mg. Do you get the horrendous hot flushes?

Mary


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Tracey,

I think I remember you! We may not have directly spoken though. I was on here lots when you would have been too and my DS was born in June 2006, so is just a couple of months older than your DD. I am now back on the clomid again trying for number 2 and have had 2 cycles - 1 at 100mg and 1 at 150mg. Unfortunately this time both of them have not worked which is confusing when both last time (I conceived 2nd cycle) worked. Any way, I'm not trying to be a downer! I hope it works for you just thought I'd say hi!

Kelly x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Tracey I think I remember you too!!  My ds is now 15 months old too!  Good luck being back on the loopy pills, I hope they are kind to you.

Bev xx


----------



## TraceyK (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well on Friday I had a day 12 scan - and a bit fat nothing. Apparently my lining was thick, but there were no follicles. It's strange because I half expected this - gut feeling, no idea why - but since the scan I've been getting what I always put down to obvious ovulation symptoms, which is really confusing me. When I went through this before, around ovulation I always broke out in a few spots (old age acne as I used to call it) - well, that's happened again, and it only ever happens when I ovulate. I took 100mg of Clomid and was fine taking the loopy pills, but the last few days I've been feeling really light headed, and now have a mild headache. So Clomid is doing 'something', but obviously not enough. I'll do some OPKs anyhow this month, just in case they missed something (the scan was mighty quick!) but I've been given Primolut to take three weeks from now if my period doesn't start beforehand. I'm then to take 150mg of Clomid next month days 2-6.

I've read on here that quite a few ladies that conceived on Clomid are now finding that the same dose isn't working this time around. I'm just praying that the higher dose helps me ovulate, because that will encourage me that this could work. Can't pretend I'm not starting to mildly panic though. Also feel rather despondent that this month is a no-goer - though as I said, I haven't entirely given up on it so will 'do the necessaries' just in case!

I'm a stone in weight heavier this time around, so I need to really look at ways to shift it (and more if I can). More visits to the gym I guess ..... boring!

T


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, I remember you   Great to hear that you've had your little girl and good luck with Clomid...fingers crossed for you again.

I think when you were using the board previously I was still taking clomid (to boost as ovulate naturally) but we've now moved on to IVF/FET and have had quite a few cycles now (as you can see by my signature !) so slightly different situation from when you were last frequenting these boards !


Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## jane1973 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello

I am also ttc number 2 after clomid working on my 3rd cycle last time.  My daughter turned two the day I had my scan so I am hoping this is a lucky omen.  I also feel very lucky to have her and am grateful to clomid for that.

I had a scan on Monday and had 3 follies, so looking good.  

I feel very different this time around as I know how lucky I am to have her, however it is definitely affecting me more this time, I think my hormones are totally out of control and have been for the last two years anyway, so god help us now!!

Anyway, this is my first month, so will have to see what Christmas brings.

Jane x


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

congrats on your daughter and best of luck with clomid this time round-- I love hearing about people's success- it gives me hope!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Welcome back and Good Luck x
Cat x


----------

